
Caving into bullies (aka, here we go again) - epi0Bauqu
http://www.lessig.org/blog/2009/02/caving_into_bullies_aka_here_w.html
======
alecco
Dimitri Skylarov got jail time and brutal treatment just for making pdf files
readable. Something necessary for people with sight problems, for example.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimitri_Skylarov>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/US_v._ElcomSoft_Sklyarov>

Lessig's 2001 writings were months before the arrest and the whole ElcomSoft
saga.

------
donw
This is why I won't buy a Kindle.

What I'd really like, is an E-Ink device about the size of a sheet of letter-
writing paper (A5), based on an open platform (BSD, Linux, etc.), with a
touchscreen. It would make not only an excellent platform for textbooks and
reference, but also for taking notes and drawing.

I'm half-tempted to build one of these for my own use; anybody know where I
can get an A5-size E-Ink display?

------
ajkirwin
Well, I'll be sure to vote with my cash and only buy books that allow TTS. I
spend a LOT of money on books (I am a bookworm) and would like the ability to
listen to them sometimes.

And as for the publishers who disallow TTS, we'll.. there's always certain IRC
channels and bittorrent networks. If they intend to fuck me over, they I
likewise them, I say!

~~~
DenisM
Hopefully the madness will stop one day. I never bought any DRM music but then
I bought a bunch of stuff since DRM walls came down and I was able to do as I
please with my purchase. Somewhere down the road there is an economic
incentive for the publishers to make readers happy.

